# LCD TV flickering black screen



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey guys,so i recently bought a white PS4 and played it on my GF TV for 5 days which was fine and well. But when i came back to play on my TV with my own HDMI, the TV occasionally flickers black screen and back on. Cuts out the sound too, any idea what the problem could be?

I'm not using the supplied HDMI cable that came with the PS4, using HDMI cable i bought few years ago which worked fine for PS3 and for when i used PC. The other aftermarket HDMI cable used for my GF worked fine too.

I have cleaned the cable and ports but it still flickers at times, so what could be issue? The TV is 3-4 years old and the PS4 is only few weeks old.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys,so i recently bought a white PS4 and played it on my GF TV for 5 days which was fine and well. But when i came back to play on my TV with my own HDMI, the TV occasionally flickers black screen and back on. Cuts out the sound too, any idea what the problem could be?
> 
> I'm not using the supplied HDMI cable that came with the PS4, using HDMI cable i bought few years ago which worked fine for PS3 and for when i used PC. The other aftermarket HDMI cable used for my GF worked fine too.
> 
> I have cleaned the cable and ports but it still flickers at times, so what could be issue? The TV is 3-4 years old and the PS4 is only few weeks old.



Check your PS4's system settings for video configuration. Could be that the PS4's video settings are out of sync with your TV's resolution or refresh rate.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

First... the connector soldering do you have hdmi2 ?

Seconds... it could be bad caps in the TV... do you also have the problem when hooking up a PC to the TV?

The last variable... bring your GF at your home and see the problem persists


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2014)

By conector you mean cable version? If so its HDMI1.4 Does it really make difference? My GF one not even HDMI2 either but it worked fine.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> By conector you mean cable version? If so its HDMI1.4 Does it really make difference? My GF one not even HDMI2 either but it worked fine.



@Mussels will tell you HDMI input port 2 on the TV works better than input Port 1. Weird fact, but true.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> By conector you mean cable version? If so its HDMI1.4 Does it really make difference? My GF one not even HDMI2 either but it worked fine.



Actually the female one that's inside the TV... well I've heard of compatibility firmware upgrades for TV's also... exactly for consoles...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Actually the female one that's inside the TV... well I've heard of compatibility firmware upgrades for TV's also... exactly for consoles...


My TV don't have updates. 


RCoon said:


> @Mussels will tell you HDMI input port 2 on the TV works better than input Port 1. Weird fact, but true.


The TV doesn't have 2 ports only has 1 HDMI port.

Edit:
I am using Giotek HDMI01 XC3-HQ cable but it shouldn't really matter should it?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> My TV don't have updates. .



what kind of wooden box it is? Model?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> what kind of wooden box it is? Model?



LG Flatron M2762DP which is a budget full HD TV my brother bought 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> LG Flatron M2762DP which is a budget full HD TV my brother bought 3-4 years ago.



It acts like this?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sort of like that but its not as bad to point need use remote to switch it back on, i play the PS4 for awhile it would then flick to black screen for few seconds and then flick itself back on.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sort of like that but its not as bad as that, i play the PS4 for awhile it would then flick to black screen for few seconds and then flick itself back on.



I guess this video made you sad 

Theres is the solution in coments down bellow. Try to catch if it is actually the backlight that is misbehaving...

But, as I said, the TV is not a young boy anymore... some caps may be dry already...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hdmi connectors and jacks are pretty weak. Get a component cable set for it


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hdmi connectors and jacks are pretty weak. Get a component cable set for it



Actually I can say that only for china/wallmart/ebay ones... they use some sort of crappy things, that even tend to oxidate... never experienced same thing with branded cables like from Sony etc they cost an arm and leg, but actually there is a reason...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Actually I can say that only for china/wallmart/ebay ones... they use some sort of crappy things, that even tend to oxidate... never experienced same thing with branded cables like from Sony etc they cost an arm and leg, but actually there is a reason...



Well they are physically and electrically weak.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well they are physically and electrically weak.



Well the worst connector ever created is RCA..., this is better...

The seconds he does not have any problems on GF's TV with the same cable, so it should not be it...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well the worst connector ever created is RCA..., this is better...
> 
> The seconds he does not have any problems on GF's TV with the same cable, so it should not be it...



Ive fixed many peoples problems with this by goin to rca/component


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive fixed many peoples problems with this by goin to rca/component



It ain't a fix... it is a workaround...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> It ain't a fix... it is a workaround...




Its a fix. The permanent, one would to put a ground on those tvs on all video in and outputs.


----------

